# Probleme im Miniteich



## niri (19. Juni 2006)

Hallo an alle,

hoffe sehr, ihr könnt mir helefen, denn im Moment habe ich einige Probleme mit einem meiner Miniteiche und zwar mit dem Größeren. Beide Miniteiche habe ich Ende April Anfang Mai angelegt. Alle Pflanzen sind in den Pflanzkörben. Als Substrat hatte ich zuerst Aquarienkies/Sandgmisch genommen, doch einige der eingesetzten  Pflanzen kümmerten darin z. B. Tannenwedel, __ Froschlöffel, __ Blumenbinse. Ende Mai habe ich mir noch mehr Pflanzen bestellt u.a. von Naturagart und habe dann die Älteren auch entweder noch einmal umgetopft und dem Substrat noch Lehm und Wasserpflanzendepotdünger von Naturagart beigemischt oder einfach etwas von diesem Dünger zum Wurzelballen gegeben. Von Naturagart habe ich noch einige Unterwasserpflanzen bekommen u.a. __ Hornkraut, __ Wasserpest und __ Tausendblatt, dann noch __ Wasserschlauch gegen Mückenlarven .

Nachdem ich diese Veränderungen vorgenommen habe, wollte ich mich nach getaner Arbeit zurücklehnen und genießen, doch leider fingen da auch schon die Probleme an. Und zwar in dem größeren Miniteich mit ca.  320 L Volumen, in dem das Wasser zuvor immer sehr klar war und sich bis dahin schon einige Wasserkäfer, __ Schnecken und Käferlarven eingefunden hatten.
Hier ein Bild vom Teich kurz nachdem die neuen Pflanzen dazukamen






Ich habe in diesem Teich folgende Pflanzen:

__ Blutweiderich
Flammender __ Hahnenfuß
Zyperngras
Wasseriris (kam neu dazu)
Froschlöffel(kam neu dazu statt einem sehr kümmerlichen)
__ Hechtkraut(kam neu dazu)
Tannenwedel(kam neu dazu)
__ Zwergseerose
Wasserschlauch(kam neu dazu)
Tausendblatt(kam neu dazu)
__ Hornblatt(kam neu dazu)
Wasserpest(dto)
__ Nadelkraut
__ Wasserfeder (wurde aus dem kleineren Miniteich hierher gesetzt).

Nach einigen Tagen ist mir aufgefallen, dass Seerosenblätter Fraßschaden aufweisen und auch einige Unterwasserpflanzen abgefressen aussehen. Bei näherem Hinsehen habe ich kleine wurmartige Larven entdeckt in allen Größen zwischen 2 und 10 mm, die auf diesen Pflanzen waren und auch unter den Seerosenblättern. Habe im Internet rescherchiert und herausgefunden, dass es sich hierbei um Zuckmückenlarven handelt, die normalerweise Algen, verrotende aber auch frische Pflanzen fressen und sich praktisch in jedem Gewässer finden. Im Wasser schlängeln sie sich und bilden immer so ein S beim Schwimmen. 

Als erstes wurde Wasserfeder total zerfressen, danach Tannenwedel. Beide habe ich bereits herausgeholt, mehrmas abgewaschen und versucht die Larven soweit es geht abzusammeln , dann in separate Wasserbehälter gestellt, um sie zu retten. Dieses Unterfangen ist total mühsehlig, da es einfach zuviele Larven sind und teilweise sehr klein und nicht leicht zu entfernen. Tausendblatt und Wasserpest sehen auch schon sehr lädiert aus, auch Seerosenblätter kriegen immer mehr Löcher, obwohl ich sie immer abwische und die Larven regelmäßig entferne. 

Nachdem diese Freßorgie loßging wurde auch das Wasser zunehmend grüner, was zuvor noch nicht der Fall war. Es handelt sich bei den Larven eher um braune und helle und nicht die rote Variante, die ich nie an den Pflanzen sah, nur im Substrat. Hat jemand schon so eine Plage gehabt? Woran kan das liegen und wie kann ich meinem Teich helfen ins Gleichgewicht zu kommen?

Komischerweise ist das Wasser im kleineren Teich trotz der Hitze kristalklar, da sind __ Zwergrohrkolben, Blumenbinse, Sumpfvergißmeinnicht, Zwergseerose, Nadelkraut und __ Pfeilkraut untergekommen, auch alle in Aquarienkies/Sand mit etwas Lehm und Depotdünger von Naturagart. Es sind da auch einige von den Larven die ich aber leicht entfernen kann. 

Der größere terrasenteich hat von ca. 10 bis 14 uhr Sonne mit einer kleinen Unterbrechung, der Kleine dann von 14 bis 18 Uhr. 

Ich würde mich über jeden Tipp und Rat sehr freuen!!!

Liebe Grüße

Niri


----------



## Frank (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Probleme im Miniteich*

Hallo,

schade das hier keiner auf den Beitrag antwortet. 

Ich muss dazu sagen, das ich mit meinen neu eingesetzten Pflanzen (den Unterwasserpflanzen) das gleiche Problem habe. 
Auch ich habe bei NG gekauft, was ich aber wohl eher für einen Zufall halte. Alle Uferpflanzen wachsen und gedeihen prächtig. 
Ferner hat sich bei mir damals ca. 2 stunden nach dem einsetzen der Pflanzen ebenfalls ein stark grüner Algenbelag gebildet  der aber am nächsten Tag auf der Oberfläche wieder verschwunden war. 
Mittlerweile schaut der Teich so aus:  Schwebealgen habe ich immer noch drin, ist aber auf Grund der kleinen Pflanzen ganz normal.

Aber das verkümmern der Unterwasserpflanzen würde mich ebenfalls interessieren.


----------



## niri (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Probleme im Miniteich*

Hallo Frank,

ja, ich finde es auch schade, dass sich bis jetzt niemand außer Dir gemeldet hat, der irgendeinen Rat weiß . Mich würde interessieren, was für Unterwaserpflanzen Du bei Dir eingesetzt hast. Du schreibst ,dass sie bei Dir kümmern. Werden sie auch angefressen? Mein __ Hornkraut wird wohl nicht angefressen, kann ich z.Z. aufgrund des grünen Wassers nicht so recht sehen . __ Tausendblatt ist von unten zwar ziemlich kahl gefressen, wächst aber so schnell, dass die Triebspitzen trotz allem gut aussehen. __ Wasserpest sieht schlechter aus, es kommen aber auch immer wieder junge Seitentriebe heraus. 

Mein Wasser ist leider nach wie vor recht grün, habe noch einige Wasserhyazinthen eingesetzt, um dem Wasser noch mehr Nährstoffe zu entziehen. Zum Glück habe ich bis vor Kurzem noch etliche Schwimmkäferlarven gehabt, die der Zuckmückenbrut ordentlich auf die Pelle gerückt sind. Doch jetzt verlassen sie eine nach der anderen mein Teichlein und begeben sich ans Land zum Verpuppen. 

Tja, mir bleibt wohl nichts anderes übrig als abzuwarten und weiter zu beobachten. Komisch nur, dass in den ganzen Büchern zum Thema Miniteich (habe mind. 5 davon) kein Wort von solch einer Plage verloren wurde. 

Liebe Grüße

Niri


----------



## gabi (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Probleme im Miniteich*

Hi Niri,

das ist auch der Grund warum ich dazu "sprachlos" bin. Habe selber Zuckmückenlarven aller Farben und Größen im Teich und auch im Bottich, aber dass die die Pflanzen auffressen ist mir neu. 

Was mir noch dazu einfällt. Wenn die Waserwerte nicht stimmen (z.B. hoher pH-Wert) dann lösen sich die Blätter der __ Krebsschere auf. Das ist dann ein gefundenes Fressen für alle Teichbewohner die faulende Pflanzenteile fressen. Vielleicht ist das bei dir so was ähnliches? Ist zwar was weit hergeholt, aber sonst fällt mir wirklich nichts dazu ein. Ich persönlich halte die Zuckmücken für unschuldig.

PS. Dein Miniteich ist sehr schön gestaltet.


----------



## niri (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Probleme im Miniteich*

Hallo Gabi,

als Erstes vielen Dank für Deinen Lob  !

Was das Problem mit Zuckmückenlarven anbetrifft,  ist wahrscheinlich aus irgendeinem Grund ein Ungleichgewicht in meinem Teich entstanden und die ansonsten harmlosen Tierchen zeigen sich nun von ihrer schlechten Seite. Vielleicht wurden mit neu eingesetzten Wasserpflanzen zahlreiche  Zuckmücken-Eierpackete "mitgeliefert", denn __ Schnecken und Käferlarven waren auch  reichlich mit dabei  . Die Zuckmückenlarven, die vorher in meinem Teich hausten, hatten wohl genug Nahrung ohne sich großartig an den Pflanzen vergreifen zu müssen.  Ich habe ab und zu welche gesehen, die Pflanzen hatten kaum Fraßspuren. Da mein Miniteich recht neu ist, habe ich entsprechend wenig Mulm und verrotende Pflanzenteile drin. Wenn plötzlich eine viel größere Zahl dieser Tiere  dann drin ist, stürzen sie sich wohl auf alles, was essbar ist. So ist eigentlich meine Erklärung, ob sie auch stimmt, sei dahingestellt :? .

Mir wurde schon empfohlen Aquarienfische z.B. Makropoden, die mit weniger Sauerstoff gut zurecht kommen, einzusetzen. Doch ich wollte eigentlich ursprünglich keine Fische  und keine Technik drin haben, außerdem müßte ich mir dann noch ein Aquarium zulegen. Vielleicht mal im nächsten Sommer  .

Im Moment ist die Lage eher stabil, keine der Pflanzen wird totgefressen, das angefressene regeneriert sich wieder. __ Wasserfeder habe ich im neuen Substrat in den kleineren Teich umgesetzt, Tanenwedel erholt sich in einer separaten __ Wasserschüssel  . Nur das Wasser im größeren Miniteich ist nach wie vor grün  .  Gibt es da noch Tipps ohne Technik gleich anwenden zu müssen???

Liebe Grüße

Niri


----------



## olivgue (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Probleme im Miniteich*

Hallo Niri,

beim Stöbern ist mir Dein Problem aufgefallen.

Ich bin zwar selber noch in der Planungsphase für einen Teich, kann aber auf einiges Wissen aus der Gewässerökologie und Naturschutz zurückgreifen.

Dass die Mückenlarven die Planzen fressen, erscheint unwahrscheinlich, die leben eher von den Abbauprodukten und Algen. Sind mehr rote oder farblose Larven im Wasser? Die roten bilden mehr Hämoglobin und können ein Zeichen von sehr geringem Sauerstoffgehalt sein.

Alle eingesetzten Pflanzenarten kommen in den natürlichen Bächen im Harz (meiner Heimat) vor (bis auf die Seerose). Die Faktoren für "Mickerwachstum" und Algen können sehr vielfältig sein.

(1) Wie sieht es mit den PH-Wert und Kaltgehalt aus, hier könnte schnell ein Ungleichgewicht zustande kommen, da aufgrund der Bottichform und dem geringen Volumen das Wasser doch öfter nachgefüllt wird?

(2) Die Lehmbestandteile im Substrat sind ein gutes "Algenfutter".

(3) Ist die Wassertemperatur zu hoch? Ein teilweises Versenken im Erdreich könnte Abhilfe schaffen, wenn keine großen konstruktiven Änderungen erfolgen können.

(4) Durch die Form und geringe Größe kommt keine Zirkulation zustande, auch nicht die natürliche durch unterschiedliche temperierte Wasserschichten.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## niri (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Probleme im Miniteich*

Hallo Olivgue,

es freut mich sehr, dass es doch noch immer wieder Menschen gibt, die versuchen Erklärungen zu der merkwürdigen Entwicklung in meinem Teichlein zu finden!!! Danke!!!  

Dass die Zuckmückenlarven Pflanzen fressen, habe ich mit 100% Sicherheit fesgestellt. Sie sitzen auf den verschiedenen Pflanzen, die unter Wasser sind, diese werden immer kahler, man sieht sogar wie kleine Pflanzenteile sich bewegen durch die Freßbewegeungen der Larven und es schwimmen kleine abgebissene Pflanzenfragmente herum. Das habe ich z.B. sehr genau mit der __ Wasserfeder beobachten können, die in einem separaten Eimer untergebracht wurde. Die meisten Larven sind gelblich bis durchsichtig und ihr Darm schimmert grün durch  . Die abgefressenen Pflanzen waren voll von ihnen, sie bevorzugen zarte Triebe, Seerosenblätter von unten und weiche Pflanzen. An den Seerosenblättern fressen sie z.B. schmale lange Gänge, wenn man so eine frische Spur sieht und das Blatt umdreht, ist da auch die Larve in dieser kleinen Furche. Von roten Larven habe ich nicht so viel gesehen, sie sind eher im Substrat und gehen nicht an die pflanzen.

Da der Miniteich nur 40 cm Tiefe hat (bei 100 cm Durchmesser) und von 10 bis 14 Uhr Sonne, kann schon sein dass der Sauerstoffgehalt recht gering ist.

Der PH-Wert liegt etwa bei 7-7,5, der Kalkgehalt dürfte nicht mehr so hoch sein, da auch viel Regenwasser schon drin ist.

Mein kleinerer Miniteich mit nur 60 cm Durchmesser und 29 cm Tiefe und auch reichlich Nachmittagssonne hat auch Pflanzen im selben Substrat mit Lehmanteil, wobei diese Lehmschicht in den Pflanzkörben zwischen einer Schicht gebrochenen Tongranulat unten und einer Schicht aus feinem Kies oben gelagert ist, hat noch keine Algen und ist absolut klar, auch Zuckmückenlarven sind weniger drin.

Leider kann ich meine Miniteiche nicht in die Erde einlassen, sie stehen teilweise auf den Terrassenfliesen, es is ein Holzgerüst mit Folie drin.

Wassertemperatur ist aber am Boden des Teiches um einiges kälter als oben.
Ich versuche noch einige Bilder anzuhängen mit angefressenen Pflanzen und dem aktuellen Stand an beiden Miniteichen, die ich trotz der geschilderten Probleme faszinierend finde! 
Hier ist das kleinere Miniteich heute
 

Das sind beschädigte Pflanzen: in der Mitte des Bilds die lädierte __ Wasserpest
 

__ Wasserknöterich
 

Das sind die Übeltäter 

Und zum Schluß der grösere Teich mit grünem Wasser. 
 

Liebe Grüße

Niri


----------



## niri (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Probleme im Miniteich*

Und noch ein paar Bilder von den angefressenen Pflanzen:
Seerosenblatt und __ Wasserfeder   

Dieses Hechtkrautblatt wurde noch unter Wasser angefressen:


----------



## olivgue (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Probleme im Miniteich*

Hallo Niri,

zu den Larven der Zuckmücke bietet Wikipedia einige Infos. Eine genaue Bestimmung aufgrund des Fotos ist kaum möglich, allerdings kommen vom Aussehen her auch andere Insekten-Kandidaten in Frage. Von einige Arten der  Familie der Zuckmücken weiss man aber, dass sie die Zellen der Pflanzen "anstechen" und dann den Inhalt aussaugen. Schwimmen die verpuppten Larven direkt an der Wasseroberfläche?
Von der Firma Neudorff gibt es das Präparat Neudomück, das zwar eigentlich gegen Steckmückenlarven (die wären dann schwarz gefärbt) in Gartenteichen angewendet werden kann, aber es sollte auch gegen andere Mückenlarven helfen. Es ist vollbiologisch und enthält die Sporen des Bacillus thuringiensis israelensis also einem Bakterium an dem die Larven innerhalb von wenigen Stunden bis mehreren Tagen, je nach Dosierung, sterben.


----------



## niri (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Probleme im Miniteich*

Hallo Olivgue,

vielen Dank für Deine Antwort. Wikipedia-Seite zu den Zuckmücken habe ich schon gelesen, auch die Bilder, die ich im Internet fand, sind meiner Meinung nach "meinen" Larven sehr ähnlich. Aber ich kann natürlich auch irren .
In dem Buch "Gartenteich Atlas", das sehr viele Infos zu den Insekten im Teich bietet, sind sonst keine Larven erwähnt, die zu "meinen" passen würden. 

Habe heute noch ein paar Bilder von den Larven gemacht, die ich für Zuckmückenlarven halte. Sie sind ca 0,5 mm dick und ca. 4-7mm lang:

       

Ich habe außer meinen Miniteichen noch einige Sumpfbecken mit ca 2cm Wasserstand und da sind diese Larven auch vorhanden. Da sie dort nicht an die Pflanzen kommen, ernähren sie sich von den Ablagerungen an den Kieseln(entsprechend sieht auch ihr Darm nicht so grün aus). Es waren auch Stechmückenlarven drin. Und ich habe  vor ca. 1 Woche 2 Tropfen Neudomück in dieses sehr kleine Becken gegeben. Die Stechmückenlarven waren nach einer halben Stunde tot.
Die anderen Larven bewegten sich am nächsten Tag und sind heute absolut putzmunter. In dem größeren Teich wollte ich Neudomück nicht anwenden, weil ich nicht sicher bin, ob das Mittel auch andere nützliche Insekten schädigt :? .

Ich muß übrigens sagen, dass die Zahl der gefräßigen Larven in meinem Miniteich doch wohl langsam abnimmt. Sie werden wohl mit Vorliebe von Schwimmkäferlarven und anderen Insekten verspeist. Es kamen mittlerweile zwei Seerosenblätter hoch, die gar keine Fraßspuren haben  . Davor waren die Seerosenblätter unter Wasser mit Löchern übersät. Heute ist das Wasser etwas weniger grün und ich habe allerlei neues Getier im Teichlein entdeckt: ich glaube jede Menge Wasserflöhe und weiße Mückenlarven (Büschelmücke), die unter der Wasseroberfläche horizontal schweben.

Liebe Grüße

Niri


----------



## niri (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Probleme im Miniteich*

Hallo an alle,

die meine Miniteich-Probleme mitverfolgt haben.  Danke nochmals für alle Tipps und Ratschläge!  

Im Moment sieht es so aus, als ob sich die Lage in dem größeren Miniteich wieder bessert!!!!!
Es werden kaum noch Pflanzen angefressen, die Zuckmückenlarven sind " in den Untergrund gegangen", und das Wasser hat sich seit vorgestern so langsam geklärt. Nun kann ich auf den Boden sehen und habe jede Menge neue Insekten entdeckt. Außerdem sind ganze Armeen von Wasserflöhen bei mir tätig . Die haben wohl fleißeig die Schwebealgen geschluckt  . 

Mal sehen, wie sich das Ganze weiterentwickelt.

Liebe Grüße

Niri


----------



## Silke (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Probleme im Miniteich*

Hallo Niri,
na das hört sich ja gut an.  
Jetzt haben deine Pflanzen sich bestimmt akklimatisiert und verrichten ihren Job - Nährstoffe verbrauchen. Dadurch bekommst du nun klareres Wasser. Und deine gefrässigen Larven haben nun Konkurrenz bekommen


----------



## niri (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Probleme im Miniteich*

Hallo Silke,

es ist wohl am Besten, wenn sich sehr viele verschiedene Arten von Insekten im Teich ansiedeln, so dass keine einzelne Art sich zu stark vermehrt und dann zur Plage wird.  

Du hast recht, die Pflanzen erholen sich so langsam von den Angriffen und verrichten ihre Arbeit besser. Nur mein armer Tannenwedel ist noch im "Karantäne-Eimer". Bald darf er auf seinen alten Platz .  Ich denke mal, dass auch die vielen Wasserflöhe zur Klärung des Wassers beitragen.

Liebe Grüße

Niri


----------



## gabi (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Probleme im Miniteich*

Hi Niri,

bin froh dass sich deine Pflanzen jetzt behaupten können. Lag vielleicht wirklich an der Umstellung auf deinen Teich. Da sieht man es mal wieder. Abwarten und Teetrinken (oder besser im Forum nachfragen) bringt mehr als einfach die chemische Keule zu schwingen. Das mit der Artenvielfalt sehe ich übrigens genauso.


----------

